
Former astronaut doubts that NASA or SpaceX will make it to Mars - cpncrunch
http://bgr.com/2018/06/19/mars-mission-chris-hadfield-astronaut-nasa-spacex/
======
ElectricalPast
The article's headline (and much of the text) is pretty vague. The astronaut
apparently doesn't think we will get there "soon" \- whatever that means.

If we look at it in perspective of all 5,000 or so years or recorded human
history, I'd say we WILL be there pretty darn soon. Just maybe not next year.

~~~
vkou
It'll either be soon, or never.

------
teilo
Not the headline. It actually says: "Former astronaut doubts that NASA or
SpaceX will make it to Mars with their shiny new rockets"

Which is, of course, no surprise to anyone, lease of all NASA and SpaceX.

~~~
cpncrunch
The title had to be truncated to fit HN (80 char max).

------
ravitation
It would have been pretty easy to say the same thing in 1965 about the moon...

~~~
bilbo0s
The environment in 1965 was completely different. It really would not have
been easy to say we will not get to the moon in 1965, because there were
strong suspicions that the Russians were already there. (And if they weren't,
there were even stronger suspicions that they soon would be.) If you lived
through the cold war, I'm probably triggering those memories for you right
now. It was very much a time when the thinking was that it had to be done.
(Right or wrong, that was the thinking, and those were the suspicions that
existed.)

Besides, in 1965 Block 1 Apollo CSM was already built and being fitted for
AS-201. (Apollo 1-A)

------
aerovistae
Who cares? Why are we supposed to be interested in why someone _thinks_ (with
no analytical insight to back it up) one of our brightest will fail? Everyone
thinks Musk will fail at everything he does, yet here we are. Can we stop
submitting articles reinforcing the notion?

